# Lost RED Biyak on Roaring Fork



## lukewooten (Jun 13, 2017)

•	This boat was last seen pinned between 2 rocks just up river 300 ft. of Stein Trail Bridge on the Roaring Fork River.

•	The boat has a blue captain’s chair, a grey passenger chair and 2 yellow ores strapped to it.

•	If this boat breaks loose and/or discovered elsewhere please pull it ashore or tie it up and contact this listing.

•	We greatly appreciate any help and information!!!!!!

Luke Wooten
970-366-1953 or [email protected]
Mike Wooten
970-989-0211 or 970-984-3135


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

make sure to call the police to let them know all parties are safe and accounted for. We have had a couple SAR activations on the fork due to boats floating down the river.


----------



## lukewooten (Jun 13, 2017)

They were informed day of. Thanks


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

when did it happen?


----------



## willpaddle4food (Oct 11, 2003)

Pinned midriver, partly exposed, about a mile down from filter plant, at 5pm Thursday


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

The boat is now scrap metal and debris. Maybe the individual pontoons are worth saving, but I doubt it. only about 3 feet of the right one is out of the water, nearly vertical. The captains chair is scrap aluminum, the "frame" might have one not bent up piece.
What made you think it was a suitable boat for slaughterhouse?

I saw you guys "rigging" at stein park. I know others with boats like that and know that they are not the ideal craft for that section of river. I was going to say something, about the lack of dry suits or in some cases even wet suits. The ready consumption of alcohol and carrying plenty more with you, showed that there was a minimum of knowledge of what you were to embark on. 
But, as I said "hey, how's it going" to one in the group, I was not so much as given a hello. As the several bi-yaks were "rigging", a few of us wondered if the bi-yak crews stopped to think why all the cat boaters there were wearing drysuits, and had virtually the same rigs, but in different colors, and were all equipped with spare oars, throw bags, and pin kits. I predicted that mountain rescue would be on the scene shortly.

Not trying to be a dick, but the bi-yak crews are EXACTLY why the newspaper has been warning people that the river is high. It is also very cold, and slaughterhouse is not a place you want to swim anyway, even with the right gear.

I hope you recover your boat, and learn from the experience, it could have turned out far worse.


----------

